# border collie hair question



## Livesey (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello, our Skyy is 5 months old now and I'm wondering when his full coat of hair will come through? Both his parents were long haired, would I be right in assuming that he'll have long hair as well? At the moment its pretty rough coated, what sort of age will his full fur come out?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

It would depend what coat genes his parents carried. I have seen longhaired parents throw a short haired pup.

Have you got a pic?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

This is my friends pup when she was 8 months. Her hair is even longer now than it was then...










7 months...









And this is her at about 5 months


----------



## Livesey (Sep 28, 2011)

PoisonGirl said:


> It would depend what coat genes his parents carried. I have seen longhaired parents throw a short haired pup.
> 
> Have you got a pic?


Attached is a piccy of him about two weeks ago where he's looking particulary fluffy lol I think he will end up long haired?


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

OMG he's just gorgeous


----------



## Souris (May 24, 2010)

Coats take time to grow in. I've got a sheltie, so not quite a long coated border, but Pixel's coat took ages. He had this stage time from about four- eight/nine months where he looked quite gangly, and barely had any fur: looking back at him, he looked really quite funny! He didn't look like a sheltie until he was around ten months to a year old, and even now his coat is still growing.

His sisters grew their fur a lot faster (they had a fuller looking coat at about eight months), so it does vary from dog to dog, but don't expect a full coat for another six months or so yet. It will also depend on the time of year they grow a coat: it'll be thicker in winter. (So I'd expect a fuller coat by summer time, but it'll thicken up over the winter.)

Here's a few pictures for comparison:








Four-five months.









Six months and a bit.









Eight-nine months

If you're worried, I had a hint around that time to buy some seaweed powder, it works wonders if you're trying to grow hair (I used some after a particularly short hair cut- my hair grew back very quickly!). You can buy it in powder form which I just sprinkle a tiny bit over Pixel's food a few times a week.

He's beautiful! I do love collies.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Livesey said:


> Attached is a piccy of him about two weeks ago where he's looking particulary fluffy lol I think he will end up long haired?


If he's like that at 5 months, by time he's grown and got his adult coat, he's going to be very full-coated. You'll have a job to find him in the middle of it all.

Beatiful pup.


----------



## Barkie (Aug 22, 2011)

He's a very handsome fluffy boy who will have long hair, rough coat. He's got lovely ears too. He'll moult this year and start to fill out his frame over the next few months and you'll see the full effect when he is properly adult before winter this year. I think he'll have a luxurious coat going by the pic.


----------



## Livesey (Sep 28, 2011)

ahh brilliant, thanks for all the replies, looking forward to him growing a full long coat, although I'm sure i'll be fed up of it when he starts mouting  lol looking forward to seeing him slowly grow it out over this year


----------



## BexyBoo (Jan 31, 2012)

Livesey said:


> Attached is a piccy of him about two weeks ago where he's looking particulary fluffy lol I think he will end up long haired?


i have no help on this post but just wanted to say... he is Gorgeous!! :001_wub:

xx becky


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Souris said:


> If you're worried, I had a hint around that time to buy some seaweed powder, it works wonders if you're trying to grow hair (I used some after a particularly short hair cut- my hair grew back very quickly!). You can buy it in powder form which I just sprinkle a tiny bit over Pixel's food a few times a week.


thats funny, alfies coat is so full, everywhere and underneath he has far too much, he has even moulted and he has loads! he has seaweed in his food, i wonder whether that has an influence?

i just love pixel!

and sky is a beautiful collie!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Skyy is gorgeous :001_wub: I love him. 

I know Willow is the not same breed but I remember when she was a pup willing her coat to grow


----------



## Souris (May 24, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> thats funny, alfies coat is so full, everywhere and underneath he has far too much, he has even moulted and he has loads! he has seaweed in his food, i wonder whether that has an influence?
> 
> i just love pixel!
> 
> and sky is a beautiful collie!


Quite possibly! Pixel's coat is certainly a lot thicker since we started using it. I wouldn't say it's the source of Alfie's fur, but it'll certainly help (or won't help if he's got too much) the cause! I love it when their fur is so thick though, Pixel likes sleeping by my feet, and his coat makes fantastic foot warmers.

Don't worry too much about the moulting! You'll soon be used to having hairs almost everywhere.  Have you gotten him used to a good brushing yet? A few hours of clicker training involving the brush would be a good investment if you haven't already.


----------



## Mamato5 (Feb 1, 2012)

Livesey said:


> Attached is a piccy of him about two weeks ago where he's looking particulary fluffy lol I think he will end up long haired?


Oh my... he's gorgeous! I absolutely love his colouring too... wow!
Sorry, I don't know about the coat issue x


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Souris said:


> Quite possibly! Pixel's coat is certainly a lot thicker since we started using it. I wouldn't say it's the source of Alfie's fur, but it'll certainly help (or won't help if he's got too much) the cause! I love it when their fur is so thick though, Pixel likes sleeping by my feet, and his coat makes fantastic foot warmers.
> 
> Don't worry too much about the moulting! You'll soon be used to having hairs almost everywhere.  Have you gotten him used to a good brushing yet? A few hours of clicker training involving the brush would be a good investment if you haven't already.


oh im at home with the moulting, always had rough collies so its business as usual with the rugs turned a lovely white colour!!

hes is so thick still even though hes had the moult, just like billy my last, he never had what people say is the summer coat!

alfie does and billy used to sleep on my feet and it beats slippers for ure!

yes got him started early with the brushing as he is a right fidgit and he has a bone while i give him a brush!


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

Merc is coming up to 5 months and he's getting his adult coat, you can see how fluffy he is still with puppy coat but he's going to have a massive coat I think like his Dad.

Merc









Merc's dad, Billy


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

That's intresting, I never thought about it with Luna but now I rearlize actually how much longer her fur has grown and such

















about 14 weeks old here

















About 6 months here (she's now 7 months)


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

Clover's almost 11 months now and after her bath last week I finally realised how beautiful her coat will be. She's got the border collie adult fur around her bottom and the rest of her fur is now coming along nicely especially since the weather has gone very cild.
Sky is gorgeous want to swap

All the other pups and dogs are gorgeous too. Love the pictures keep them coming.


----------



## Livesey (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the lovely comments about Skyy, he's a lovely lad and he definately knows it! lol Some great piccies of long haired (or soon to be long haired!) doggies! No swapsies!


----------

